

Antifuse, the opposite of a fuse - VeXocide
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antifuse

======
mkeblx
I don't get why this is on the front page. It's just a normal fuse, except it
works in the opposite manner. Now a standard fuse made of anti-matter...

~~~
burgerbrain
I never understand how bare wikipedia articles with no commentary or news
worthiness make it to the front page...

~~~
endgame
I suspect a number of people will go "hey, cool. I didn't know about that",
click the +1 button, then go about their day.

I certainly didn't know antifuses existed.

~~~
burgerbrain
That's fine and all, but if this continues to be a pattern then everything
else will be crapfloaded off the front page. There is little end to the
slightly geeky stuff on wikipedia that most people probably don't know of.

~~~
scott_s
People have done this for years, and the front page is not flooded with them.

~~~
cachemoney
Somehow, the comment threads get flooded instead.

